# Moss in Crested Gecko vivs



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm considering gecko some moss to put in my Cresties vivs. Just to add some more decoration, to help a bit with humidity and to cover up a few plant pots and things.

Can anyone recommend a good brand/type of moss that would be ideal for this. I've seen so many and don't know which ones would be better :|

Thanks


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i THINK exo terra do a live moss, but i think its like £11 for a tiny bit... :S


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i THINK exo terra do a live moss, but i think its like £11 for a tiny bit... :S


Thanks  I looked on Surrey Pets but there was soo many different types I didn't know what would be best :|

Do you think another brand of live moss would be okay?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah i think it would, but to be safe just ask if its rainforest


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

With the temperatures and humidity in a cresties viv your going to be hard pressed to grow moss. What lighting have you go? moss needs really good lighting.

For a cresties viv, if you had good lighting, i would go for european moss. Which you can collect from local areas, but make sure you do so legally without damaging local areas. European moss will cope with the slightl dryer conditions and the lower temperatures better then some of the other mosses. In more humidi conditon aquatic moss does really well. 

jay


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I use a Repti Glo 5.0 (Rainforest) UV compact in my females viv. The male does not have a UV as of yet.


----------

